# Ente ...und nu?



## Goldfischline (29. Apr. 2017)

Da komm ich nichtsahnend nach 2 Tagen Abwesenheit an den Teich, und da sitzt doch ein Entenpaar. Die sind dann abgeflattert, und der Teich ist ne drecksbrühe.
Jetzt hab ich 2 Fragen;
1. Wie halte ich sie fern? Reiherschreck nicht möglich, da Brunnen mit Pumpe.

2. Was ist mit dem Wasser? Wechseln?

Die Goldies ham wohl den Schreck ihres Lebens und sind abgetaucht.
Das Braten der ente ist nicht möglich, lol. 
Hab ja nix gegen die, finde sie ja Süss. Aber im Teich brauch ich sie nicht.


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2017)

Brauchst garnichts tun. Die Schwebstoffe setzen sich wieder ab. Wie lange das dauert kommt auf die Wasserbewegung an.
Ein Wasserwechsel wäre das Schlechteste. 

Nur ein Satz noch ... Du hast Dir Natur in den Garten gebaut, daß jetzt manche Tiere/Vögel/__ Frösche/__ Schlangen dieses Angebot auch Nutzen .... Warum ihnen diese Natur versperren. Sie sind eine wunderbare Bereicherung ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldfischline (29. Apr. 2017)

Ich hab nix gegen die __ Enten, nur hab ich keinen riesigen Teich. Es ist allerhand Getier am Teich, die Bienen von unseren Stöcken nutzen ihn, alle möglichen kleinen Vögel Baden im Bachlauf im Sommer, __ Frösche, etc.

Es geht mir nur drum, das halt in den Teich gekackt wird, die Pflanzen wohl gefressen werden, denke ich. Und ich mir Sorgen dann um die Fische mache. Denke nicht, das es gut für die Wasserwerte ist.

Wenn du mir sagst, all das macht den Fischen nix aus, dürfen die Enten gerne bleiben. ...


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2017)

Pflanzen werden wohl gefressen werden und das sie auch im Teich was hinterlassen ist auch gut möglich ...
Letztendlich kommt es auf die Konzentration an ob es die Goldfische abkönnen. 

Garantieren kann ich es Dir nicht, aber ich denke die sind sehr robust und werden das sicher gut überstehen.

Bei mir am Teich dürfen sie gerne auch ein Nest bauen, mein Teich ist allerdings ein bisserl größer als deiner und beherbergt auch keine Fische.
Aber leider keine Spur von __ Enten oder anderen __ Wasservögel ... finde ich ungerecht ... schickt doch alle Eure ungeliebten Vögel zu mir ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Goldfischline (29. Apr. 2017)

Sie sind ja nicht ungeliebt .finde sie ja niedlich.na,dann schauen wir Mal, ob sie wieder kommen und wie sich das entwickelt


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2017)

Das freut mich sehr das du so damit umgehst ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldfischline (29. Apr. 2017)

Sollten sie sich niederlassen, werde ich berichten.


----------



## wander-falke (29. Apr. 2017)

Alles gut,
wenn du eh einen kleinen Teich hast, dann schauen sie wie die Nahrungssituation ist, und ob sie ihre Kücken ernähren können und ob es genügend Schutz gibt.
wie Helmut schon schreibt, Natur ebe, da wollen alle wa s davon haben, und wenn es noch so ein kleiner Tümpel ist.


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2017)

Meine __ Enten sind viel zu scheu, und __ fliegen sofort davon, wenn ich raus komme. 
Dabei dürften sie bei mir bleiben, und auch ihre Kinder groß ziehen. 
Sie bleiben aber nicht 
  
Durchs Fenster fotografiert, sonst sind sie weg.


----------



## Goldfischline (30. Apr. 2017)

Es scheint ihnen zu gefallen.sie waren zwar nicht da als ich heute raus kam, aber die Spuren waren nicht zu übersehen lol


----------



## andreas w. (30. Apr. 2017)

Moinsen, nur mal zur Unterstützung: Unser Teich ist unwesentlich kleiner als deiner, Goldfischline. Wir hatten jetzt schon ein paar mal in verschiedenen Jahren __ Enten auf unser´m Teich. War immer ein Pärchen und haben natürlich auch ihre Spuren hinterlassen  . War immer eine Eintagsfliege, oder auch mal drei Tage, aber dann war´n se wieder wech. 
Bei Teichen in unserer Dimension denke ich nicht daß sich Enten geborgen fühlen oder sogar Junge bekommen, von daher musste dir keinen Kopp machen. Sieht meist schlimmer aus als es ist und somit - freu dich drüber solange sie da sind und mit etwas "Glück" kommen se irgendwann für einen Abstecher (oder um mal was anderes zu fressen  ) wieder.

Gruß und viel Spaß mit den Vögeln, Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2017)

So, bei mir ist wohl ein Reh gewesen. Unten im Beet meinen selbst gesätes Maronenbäumchen abgefressen und am Teich die frisch ausgeschlossenen 
Sumpfgladiole - __ Spaltgriffel.


----------



## andreas w. (1. Mai 2017)

Wie einst (ich glaube) Otto Walkes sagte: ein Reh, ein Reh - ein Püree  

P.S. Wo iss der Smiley mit Messer und Gabel ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2017)

Hi Andreas,

nee, das ging glaub ich so.

"Wie heißt das Reh mit Vornamen?". 

Kartoffelpü

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2017)

und dann gabs auch noch so was.

"Das Reh spingt hoch, das Reh springt weit. Warum auch nicht, es hat ja Zeit"

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (3. Mai 2017)

Hier gibt es gleich Ente süß sauer.

Sie süß und ich stinke sauer.
Alle frischen triebe liegen im Skimmer


----------



## Fotomolch (4. Mai 2017)

Hast du mal versucht, einen Raben an den Teich zu setzen? Das sind die natürlichen Feinde der __ Enten. Bei ist seit dem keine mehr gekommen. Heißt aber noch nicht viel, es sind es ein paar Tage her.


----------



## krallowa (4. Mai 2017)

Moin,

hatte heute auch ein Entenpaar am Teich und ich werde sie mit allen legalen Mitteln vom Teich fernhalten.
Nix gegen Tiere im und am Teich, selbst der __ Fischreiher (genau wie der Eisvogel im Winter) darf sich bei mir bedienen.
Aber __ Enten übertragen über den Kot Krankheiten und zerstören alles was pflanzlicher Natur ist im Teich, daher raus .
Kommt mir keiner mit süß und oh die armen Tiere, es gibt genug natürliche Gewässer in denen sie sich nieder lassen können.

Mit entenfeindlichen Grüßen
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht, einen Raben an den Teich zu setzen?


Die brüten keine 150 m entfernt und kommen immer zum trinken und wenn Waschtag ist, aber nie wenn die __ Enten da sind. Nämlich spät Abens mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen oder gleich mit den ersten. 
Hilft nur viel am Teich sein und bald brüten sie eh irgend wo dann ist wieder ruh.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2017)

aus Plastik gibt es die schwarzen ja auch ==> https://www.qwant.com/?q=plastik rabe&t=web


----------



## Fotomolch (4. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> aus Plastik gibt es die schwarzen ja auch ==> https://www.qwant.com/?q=plastik rabe&t=web



So Einen meinte ich eigentlich.


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2017)

Nee das schauen die sich zweimal an und wenn sich dann immer noch nichts bewegt hat wird es attackiert. Pasiert dann immer noch nichts, wird wieder im Teich gewuselt.


----------



## mitch (4. Mai 2017)

oder andere "künstliche Tiere" verwenden ==> http://www.stockenten.info/html/feinde.html


----------



## jolantha (5. Mai 2017)

Bei mir drehen sogar einige Kinderwindmühlen klappernd am Teich, das stört irgendwann keine Ente mehr, und auch nicht
den __ Fischreiher.


----------



## Fotomolch (5. Mai 2017)

Was mir dazu noch einfällt, wäre ein Radio mit Bewegungsmelder. Oder eben der übliche Reiherschreck mit Wasser.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nee das schauen die sich zweimal an und wenn sich dann immer noch nichts bewegt hat wird es attackiert. Pasiert dann immer noch nichts, wird wieder im Teich gewuselt.


Bei Tauben hilft es aber __ Enten watscheln dran vorbei.


----------



## Fotomolch (11. Mai 2017)

Die Plastikraben halten die __ Enten leider nicht ab. Näheres dazu in meinem Thread: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/entenbesuch.47646/page-3#post-555249


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Mai 2017)

hungrige 2m+ __ Waller im Teich dürfte gegen Entenbesuch auch helfen

(ansonsten bleibt nur selbst verscheuchen oder "wasservogelgeile" Vierbeiner wie unser "Nemo")


----------



## Fotomolch (11. Mai 2017)

Ja, Tiffy hilft mir auch sehr gerne bei so etwas.


----------

